# Snoring: No solution found!



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

if surgery is off the table then most of the products available to buy are quackery, honestly without an evaluation from an ENT doctor you won't have much luck

if he is overweight, weight loss may help, it stopped my snoring when I did that


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Losing weight, learning to sleep on my side, cutting back on drinking all helped curb my snoring. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

well maybe if you slept somewhere else he may get the hint


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> well maybe if you slept somewhere else he may get the hint


.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

well that's probably the main issue, the injury forcing him to lay on his back
can he sleep in a position with his back up on a support (like a hospital bed)


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Livvie said:


> That doesn't work for him, he wants to sleep with a partner. He resents that I can't sleep thru the snoring. But won't see a doc.


well you'll have to be clear that he can't have both
this is important for both of you
even if he doesnt have apnea, snoring inhibits your airway and can be dangerous, at the least he wont get good sleep since he isn't getting sufficient oxygen, I bet he's more tired since he started


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

Almostrecovered said:


> well that's probably the main issue, the injury forcing him to lay on his back
> can he sleep in a position with his back up on a support (like a hospital bed)


.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

well I'm out of ideas then

good luck

perhaps your hubby's stubborness about seeing a doctor is the bigger issue


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Livvie said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> He can't wear a mouthguard (tried different types ordered online) because it is uncomfortable, and earplugs every night don't work for me due to a materials allergy and pain (plus the snoring is so loud they aren't effective when I wear them).
> ...


Has he done a sleep study yet? The mouth guard needs to be created from impressions done on his mouth...it's not something you can just order off the internet. In order for your insurance to cover the guard that any ENT or oral surgeon can create,you need to have a sleep study and possible MRI done. 

If he gets a snore guard created by a doctor there will be no discomfort. The snoring is happening because his airway is being cut off by the size or position of his tongue...or both reasons.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

He sounds very unreasonable and selfish, and doesn't seem to care much about you.

The only other thing you may try is putting him on a gluten free diet. It reduced my snoring considerably, but may not work for him if he has no gluten sensitivity.


----------



## GA HEART (Oct 18, 2011)

Yes, I would say the biggest issue here is the fact that he seems to completely disregard your feelings and needs. My BF snores awfully. But is planning on doing a sleep study just as soon as we can afford it. It was like pulling teeth to get him to go in to the doctor, but he finally went.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

GA HEART said:


> Yes, I would say the biggest issue here is the fact that he seems to completely disregard your feelings and needs. My BF snores awfully. But is planning on doing a sleep study just as soon as we can afford it. It was like pulling teeth to get him to go in to the doctor, but he finally went.


I would agree with this. I'm in a 3+ year relationship with my SO, and she just moved in. If she couldn't sleep in my bed with me because of my snoring, I'd have the next available dr. appointment to look for solutions. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

Cpap machine is the only thing that fixed my snoring. Get him to have a sleep study done.


----------



## Toshiba2020 (Mar 1, 2012)

PBear said:


> Losing weight, learning to sleep on my side, cutting back on drinking all helped curb my snoring.
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You dont have to be obese to causing snoring. I had got a little lazy plus was working to much at a desk job and went from 180 to 210 lbs. Im 6'0" so i was by no means obese but was certainly overweight. At the time i didnt realize the snoring was related to the weight, thought maybe it was stress or a lack of sleep, maybe allergies. After deciding to go on a diet for unrelated reason I lost 25-30 lbs and sure enough the snoring stopped.

ive read even as much as 10lbs of weight, especially for men who carry fat on their abdomen and not their hips like women can causing snoring, along with many other health side effects.

Also has he been to a sleep dr? if not he should go. i personally was diagnosed with mild to moderate sleep apnea, which was certainly being aggravated by my excess weight. A cpap machine will help him greatly if this is the case.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Livvie said:


> That doesn't work for him, he wants to sleep with a partner. He resents that I can't sleep thru the snoring. But won't see a doc.


well, if he wants his partner to sleep with him he'd better get on the issue and see specialist.

Getting good night sleep is one of very basic needs. When I wasn't getting it, I fell into depression and gained 30 lbs within six months. Ha! tell him maybe the thought of you with extra 30lbs will scary him into action, lol.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

Toshiba2020 said:


> You dont have to be obese to causing snoring. I had got a little lazy plus was working to much at a desk job and went from 180 to 210 lbs. Im 6'0" so i was by no means obese but was certainly overweight. At the time i didnt realize the snoring was related to the weight, thought maybe it was stress or a lack of sleep, maybe allergies. After deciding to go on a diet for unrelated reason I lost 25-30 lbs and sure enough the snoring stopped.
> 
> ive read even as much as 10lbs of weight, especially for men who carry fat on their abdomen and not their hips like women can causing snoring, along with many other health side effects.
> 
> Also has he been to a sleep dr? if not he should go. i personally was diagnosed with mild to moderate sleep apnea, which was certainly being aggravated by my excess weight. A cpap machine will help him greatly if this is the case.


yep. my snoring went away again too after going back to my old weight.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 17, 2014)

Ugh, I live with a snorer--he's louder than a rusty chain saw with some apnea mixed in (he's only NOW sort of agreed to get a sleep study done). I spend most nights in the guest room. I used to deal with it by having our white-noise sleep machine turned up high, ear plugs, and a pillow over my head, and a big pillow between our heads in the king-size bed to help absorb some of the noise. It was usually doable, but a few yrs ago he'd developed Restless Leg Syndrome due to a med he was taking, and you add that into the mix (SHAKING the bed!), and I wasn't sleeping AT ALL (oh, not to mention that I'm a light sleeper to start with, AND now having night sweats and all the joys that changing hormones bring), that the guest room was sweet relief. For the first time in our 25+ yrs of marriage, I slept in complete silence (no sound machine!). It's hard to go back to our bed, but I make myself. However, at our age, sleep is more and more important, and thankfully he understands when I need to retreat to another room. BUT, early on in a relationship, I wouldn't want separate quarters either!

So, OP--try a white noise machine. Buy some headphones that come in a headband-type thing (I just found some I'm going to try soon--amazon.com)....with sound right AT your ear, it'll drown out even more of his snoring. 

Good luck.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> if surgery is off the table then most of the products available to buy are quackery, honestly without an evaluation from an ENT doctor you won't have much luck
> 
> if he is overweight, weight loss may help, it stopped my snoring when I did that


:iagree:

I couldn't believe how much more rested I felt in the morning when I lost weight.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Livvie said:


> Hi, thank you for all of the replies! It sounds like weight gain, even if not a huge one, can be an important factor....plus that is great to know that they can make a personalized mouthguard.
> 
> *This man isn't motivated to tackle the problem, only feel resentful that I can't sleep through the snoring....*
> 
> I am glad to know there are some solutions out there that have worked for some couples.


Really? He is resentful that you can't sleep through his snoring? Try waking him up every 30 seconds with a roaring vacuum cleaner next to his ear. Ask him if he can sleep through that.

I can manage with ear plugs with my SO. He won't go do a sleep study, either. But at least he doesn't blame me for not being able to sleep through his chainsawing all night. When he has a cold, the snoring is unbearable. I do move out of the bedroom then because the ear plugs do nothing at that point.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Livvie said:


> Hi, thank you for all of the replies! It sounds like weight gain, even if not a huge one, can be an important factor....plus that is great to know that they can make a personalized mouthguard.
> 
> This man isn't motivated to tackle the problem, only feel resentful that I can't sleep through the snoring....
> 
> I am glad to know there are some solutions out there that have worked for some couples.


And do you know what the common factor is for the couples that made things work?

The person snoring was willing to work on things, with some help. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## commonsenseisn't (Aug 13, 2014)

Livvie said:


> That doesn't work for him, he wants to sleep with a partner. He resents that I can't sleep thru the snoring. But won't see a doc.


His attitude is inexcusable. Why can't you just stand your ground and say: if you want to sleep with a partner you WILL see a doctor and resolve this problem? 

He's got you wrapped around his finger and you take it. Why?


----------



## Youngster (Sep 5, 2014)

Livvie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has successfully resolved a snoring problem?
> 
> ...


Livvie,
I used to be a terrible snorer and in fact had sleep apnea. I went through the UPPP surgery and in all honesty it wasn't too bad. Probably the first 2-3 days afterwards sucked but the pain meds made it bearable. There are a few side effects after having the surgery, like I can't make piggy snorting noises now, which my wife and kids find hilarious.

I tried the CPAP machine and I just couldn't get used to it. My father uses one but it just didn't work for me(tried for 4 months!).

Another suggestion would be to have your significant other lose weight as that is also a cause of loud snoring. I've always been in good shape so that didn't apply to me. 

He'll find he sleeps much better(and you will too) once he gets this resolved. Have him talk to a doctor and go in for a sleep study. It's amazing how many people have sleep apnea and how many other problems it causes.

Let me know if you have any questions regarding the surgery!


----------



## lewmin (Nov 5, 2012)

Livvie - I am physically fit but was also a snorer. Anyway, we once got a humidifier (they are cheap - less than $50) for the room when I had a bad cold. As a side benefit, I stopped snoring. That was about 6-8 years ago.

Now it's on every night. When it's on, I do not snore. When I forget to put it on, I snore! Maybe this will work for you. It stays near me on my side of the bed.

You can probably google "humidifier" "snoring" and you will see if this is a common cure.


----------



## happy as a clam (Jan 5, 2014)

norajane said:


> Really? He is resentful that you can't sleep through his snoring? *Try waking him up every 30 seconds with a roaring vacuum cleaner next to his ear.* Ask him if he can sleep through that.


THIS made me laugh!! :rofl:


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

He likes "company" while he's sleeping. So, every time he wakes you up, wake him up (yes, the vacuum cleaner idea is great - poking him or shooting him with a squirt gun may also work). No doubt you like company while you're awake! (And when he's awake, he's not snoring.) Sleep deprivation may persuade him that cooperation in finding a solution may be beneficial.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

commonsenseisn't said:


> His attitude is inexcusable. Why can't you just stand your ground and say: if you want to sleep with a partner you WILL see a doctor and resolve this problem?
> 
> He's got you wrapped around his finger and you take it. Why?


.


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 17, 2014)

Remembered something else...... hubby initially didn't understand why all the sudden I needed to sleep in the guest room (after the Restless Leg Syndrome started) after surviving his snoring for so many years (trust me, SHAKING bed and noise is way too much to deal with). Anyway, I took my phone and recorded him, and when I showed him the jerking, kicking, scratching around on the bed AND the horrible snoring the next morning, he was incredulous. Maybe your guy needs to hear how bad it is for you! Record it some night when he's really underway. Then put it up to his ear while he's sleeping and play it and see if it wakes him. At the very least, he can later hear what you're dealing with every night.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

My husband uses a little nose insert thingy that opens up his nasal passages and minimizes snoring. We're fine if I fall asleep before him, but if he falls asleep before me, then I just rub his back gently and wake him up and very nicely ask him to put the plastic nose thingy in. I am not sure what the product is called, unfortunately, as we don't have the box anymore. He bought it at the drugstore though.


----------

